# Error - MultiDish Table Corrupt - Run Switch Check



## ccapps3428

I have been getting this error while doing 'system information' on both of my DISH 508 DRV receivers for the past two days. I'm not sure what has happened to cause this. I do not see this error on my other receiver - a 311. If I do a 'Switch Test' and immediately go back to 'system information' - the error goes away. However, if I go back to normal TV mode and then do 'system information' again - the error returns. The TV / Salellite seems to be working ok - I'm not having any signal loss or dropped channels or audio. What is this error trying to tell me and will it ever clear? I have tried several different approaches - powered the receivers off and rebooted - no luck. I've tried 'removing the smart card' and rebooting - no luck. Any thoughts?


----------



## DishSubLA

Yes. I, too, got the same message on my 508. Running the Check Switch shows that all is well. It is only in the System Info routine that the error message appears showing 110 & 119 as a big red "X's" and 148 is green. I can say that the 508 seems to tune in from all 3 sat locations just fine. It seems to operate perfectly. For whatever it is worth, the same 508 would not erase DVR recordings even after attempting to delete several times. A reboot fixed that problem. I suspect Dish messed up the System Info routine. I'll ignore it for now.


----------



## LtMunst

Try doing a switch check with the SAT infeed removed. This clears the entire matrix. Then re-connect and run switch check a second time.


----------



## ccapps3428

Thanks - I'll give that a shot.


----------



## ccapps3428

I tried the suggestion about disconnecting the 'satellite connection' and running the 'switch test', then reconnecting the 'satellite connection' running the 'switch test' again, but the 'Mulitdish table' error returned. I cannot figure-out how to get this error to clear - very strange.


----------



## robert koerner

I’ve noticed recently that when I check sat 119, it shows red.

I run check switch, both feeds are OK and strong..

I check signal strength on 119, it won’t lock onto strong signals.

The only way it will lock back onto 119 is if I unplug the receiver, and then run check switch again.

When it relocks on sat 119, it starts to download the program guide.

It isn’t that I don’t trust Dish, but my guess is a new software problem rather than a hardware problem.

Bob


----------



## Frostwolf

I wonder if this is related to my problems with the 110 satelite not picking up. see other thread

www . dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57590


----------



## colavsfaninnwia

My 508 had the same problem with 110 only. I ran a test. Test came out ok. But it still said there was a problem w/ a check switch. Meanwhile all this time, my reciever still seemed to be getting all the normal programming ok. So i did a system reset, and now everything tests fine.


----------



## mwgiii

Try resetting your switch.

Pull the power cords on ALL receivers and leave them unplugged for 5 minutes. Plug receivers back in.


----------



## David_Levin

I just noticed this on my 510 last night.

It would be nice if the posters here also say what sat/switch configuration they have.

I'm seeing the problem with 110. Interesting thing is that when I run a switch-check 110 is listed as "odd" (transponders), instead of both.

I've got 110, 119, 129 (D1000), & 148 hooked up with a DPP44.

Also, the transponder types are interesting.... From memory:


Code:


   119     110      129      148
   Twin    Twin     Sngl     Dual
   Both    Odd      Both     Both

My guess this has something to do with either the new Sat at 110, or the addition of Sat 118.

I haven't tried resetting anything yet (like the DPP44). I'll play some more tonight, but it doesn't seem to be affecting the operation of the 510.

Can someone remind me what the different lnb types are?


----------



## David_Levin

Just noticed...

I bet this is the same problem as this:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=57590

Probably should combine these threads.


----------



## egandb

I was having a "Check Switch" issue with one of my 510's and used this and the other thread Frostwolf referred to fix the issue; here's what I did:


Pulled the receiver's power overnight. (5 minutes would probably work too)
Ran a "Check Switch" first thing without sat cable plugged in (clears the table?).
Ran two more "Check Switch"s, this time with the sat cable plugged in. Each time the SW21 was reported as SWAJ or something else which wasn't right.
Ran one more "Check Switch", this time with the "Alternate" checkbox checked. The SW21 was reported correctly and now it seems to be working fine.

Dish Network just wanted to have me replace the 510, but I'm glad this worked, I've got over 90 hours of recordings I didn't want to lose.

Hopefully this will help someone else.


----------

